# Need some A2 Aviator pictures -- want a desktop background



## WilsonCQB1911 (Mar 1, 2006)

I want some A2 pictures to serve as backgrounds. Pretty pretty please?


----------



## ACMarina (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*

Sounds like a job for Size15s...


----------



## carrot (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*

Here's a few I took during New York's blizzard of 2006. 

Funnily enough, I labeled the pictures "flashlight porn." Click the images for a bigger picture. I apologize in advance to dial-up users. I'm sure others will come up with better pictures than my measly 2MP camera can take.


----------



## Heck (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*

What about L4 porn?


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*

Thank you!


----------



## PhantomZ (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*

you guys are sick, very sick... those lights better be over 18yrs old.


----------



## The Porcupine (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*

Maybe not desktop material, but it is an A2!


----------



## ACMarina (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*

That's a good shot!!


----------



## Somy Nex (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*

maybe arkayne or can provide a full size version of his avatar =) 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=12055


----------



## carrot (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*

Very nice picture, Porcupine. What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## leukos (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*

I think this McGizmo A2 is one of my favorite shots:

http://www.pk-e.com/McGizmo/Maui2005/A2-lava.jpg
http://www.pk-e.com/McGizmo/Maui2005/A-2-tree-close.jpg


----------



## Dan_GSR (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*

taken recently, to show the L1


----------



## The Porcupine (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*



carrot said:


> Very nice picture, Porcupine. What kind of camera do you have?


Thanks Carrot!  I have a Nikon Coolpix SQ.


----------



## Size15's (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*

They're not photos intended for desktops but...
















This is the A2's filament and two green LEDs:


----------



## Size15's (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*

Photos from PK-E taken by Ricky Wrenn (aka Glowbug)


----------



## greenLED (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*

Man, Size15 is such a SF guru & fan that even his cat EDC's an A2... 

...here, kitty-kitty-kitty...


----------



## yves09876 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*



greenLED said:


> Man, Size15 is such a SF guru & fan that even his cat EDC's an A2...
> 
> ...here, kitty-kitty-kitty...


 :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :lolsign: :lolsign: :lolsign:


----------



## ACMarina (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*

That picture is about the cutest animal flashaholic I've ever seen


----------



## Size15's (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*

It's my parent's cat - Mitzi






(I can't have any pets in my flat  )


----------



## boostmiser (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*


----------



## Bravo25 (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*

Sorry for the quality. I just snapped a few to finish off a roll of film.


----------



## dudemar (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*



boostmiser said:


>



Wow now that's a nice rear end!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*


----------



## falconz (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*

My contribution:


----------



## Lmtfi (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Mar 6, 2006)

by request I've changed the subject title.


----------



## boostmiser (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank you....just don't want to get sniffed out at work while waisting my day surfing the forum. Hope you all like my pics.


----------



## Razor (Apr 5, 2006)

For all the Aviator aficionados here. Just a little something I put together. Don't acually have an A2 myself.

It's in 1024x768 resolution. Enjoy.

http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e163/Storkiln/Misc/?action=view&current=AviatorA2Wallpaper.jpg

p.s. How do I put a smaller version of the picture into the tread like the above posts? I check on the CPFWiki, but it wasn't very clear.


----------



## dragoman (Apr 20, 2006)

Sweet....just bought an A2, that pic is now my background....thanks Razor


dragoman


----------



## Blindasabat (Apr 20, 2006)

I just bought a "round body" A2 today in the B/S/T forum. Nice to see what it actually looks like...


----------



## Razor (Apr 20, 2006)

dragoman said:


> Sweet....just bought an A2, that pic is now my background....thanks Razor
> 
> 
> dragoman



Glad you like it!


----------



## greenLED (Oct 6, 2006)

How about this one (A2-WH-BK):


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Falconz:* Do you have bigger, higher res versions of those last two pictures?


----------



## Pistolero (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Need some A2 Aviator porn -- want a desktop background*



falconz said:


> My contribution:
> 
> Hot & Sexy A2 Pics w/ an equally sexy firearm.



Is that your HK P7??
Custom jobbies aside, isn't that like the most expensive 9mm money can buy?

Either way, sweet, sweet gun/light pr0n.


----------



## Esthan (Jun 25, 2007)

Sorry my A2 is ussually on comparison photos


----------



## Illum (Sep 8, 2007)

Somy Nex said:


> maybe arkayne or can provide a full size version of his avatar =)
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=12055



I don't have a colored A2...but heres what I found and cropped 





I just learned how to use the super macro function on my camera...so I decided to bump this old thread with some of my experiment products [all pictures available in 1600x1200, just PM if interested]


 

 




 

 




 

 



enjoy


----------



## Valolammas (Sep 29, 2007)

Where I live, the city is currently renovating the street lights, so for the past couple of weeks it has been pretty dark in my neighborhood at night. Therefore, I was going to post a thread about how the A2 is a great dog-walking light, but then I decided that both dog-walking lights and the A2 have been pretty well covered already. But since I already took a pic, I figured I might as well post it, and since this thread already had a cat with an A2...




(Click on the image if you want to see a 1024x768 version.)


----------



## claren (Sep 29, 2007)

Illum_the_nation:

Where did you get that little red SF lapel pin ?! That thing is neat !


----------



## Illum (Sep 29, 2007)

claren said:


> Illum_the_nation:
> 
> Where did you get that little red SF lapel pin ?! That thing is neat !



erm, it came as a bonus when I bought surefire t-shirts from user Seery...its also supposedly the 2007 Surefire SHOT pin

heres another pic...seeing that you don't have an avatar pic...




PM him for details, aside from the above I know not more



Valolammas's sig said:


> Dogs have perfected the art of resting.



I disagree....but thats just me for liking balls of fur 
stuff like this kinda catches my favor:naughty:


 

[URL=http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=5129567433c03827834kd4.jpg]


[/URL]


----------



## Valolammas (Sep 30, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I disagree....but thats just me for liking balls of fur



Well, since facts are facts, matters of taste are the only thing we _can_ argue about, eh? But let's not. I will readily admit, that cats are the zen masters of resting. :laughing:


----------



## Illum (Sep 30, 2007)

Valolammas said:


> Well, since facts are facts, matters of taste are the only thing we _can_ argue about, eh?


well, I've never owned a dog or cat [I'm a bird person] so I'm not in a position where I can argue on facts anyway:huh:. My impression of dogs comes from grandma and cats came from cousin

I don't have my camera for more shots....heres something I found from Airsoft Atlanta that offers a pic relative to "wallpaper size"



this pic is 800x603


----------



## electromage (Sep 30, 2007)

*Esthan*, 
Is that an HA Mag in your first picture?


----------



## Wetterman (Aug 5, 2008)

Not for a background picture but my boy sure likes the A2.










a


----------



## Illum (Aug 5, 2008)

that makes the A2 look like a big flashlight:laughing:


----------



## IcantC (Aug 5, 2008)

Only have 1 of the A2 right now.





Z2 and M6 added if you like


----------



## IcantC (Aug 5, 2008)

Let me know if you want more, I think I have them on my camera.


----------



## Wetterman (Aug 5, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> that makes the A2 look like a big flashlight:laughing:


 
He likes to use the leds and he prefers them red. I tried to give him a white-ledded one but it was a no-no.


----------



## Illum (Aug 5, 2008)

lead him to astronomy, he gets to use red all night every night:nana:


----------



## danpass (Jan 18, 2009)

welllllllll ... in case you're still looking here in 2009 lol :thumbsup:


click for big


----------



## PinarelloOnly (Feb 3, 2009)

Here are some of my A2 pics. More here. 

Long live the A2. Awesome, awesome light.


----------



## Martin SH (Feb 3, 2009)

As a photographer if anyone has a spare A2 that they would like to send me, I would be happy to photograph it :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## VZScorpion (Dec 11, 2022)

My A2 Aviator Porcupine Spec which is outfitted with a custom made Ti Porcupine style bezel and a matching Ti polished cone shape tail cap shroud which enables this unit to tail stand. It is also equipped with green hyper glow.


----------

